# Apache2 Authentifizierung (commonapache2.conf)



## Feldprediger (23. Mai 2004)

Hi,
ich habe total Probleme mit Apache2 und der Authentifizierung...
folgendes steht in meiner commonapache2.conf:

```
<Directory /home/admin/www>
    AllowOverride None
    <IfModule mod_access.c>
#       Order deny,allow
#       Allow from all
        AuthType Basic
        AuthName "Passwortgeschuetzer Bereich"
        AuthUserFile /home/admin/www/.htpasswd
        require user stephan
    </IfModule>
</Directory>
```

Rufe ich das directory allerdings über den webbrowser auf, dann bekomme ich nur ein 
_Forbidden
You don't have permission to access / on this server._
Es erscheint also gar keine Passwortabfrage.
Wenn ich beim auskomentierten teil die # entferne, dann habe ich zugriff. Er ignoriert anscheinen den ganzen Auth-kram total. 

Die "root-directive" oben in der commonapache2.conf lautet:

```
<Directory />
  Options -All -Multiviews
  AllowOverride None
  <IfModule mod_access.c>
    Order deny,allow
    Deny from all
 </IfModule>
</Directory>
```

Wo liegt das Problem, gibt es irgendeine weitere Einstellung, die ich beachten muss? 

Ich greife übrigens über eine Domain auf das Verzeichnis zu, die als VirtualHost definiert ist.

mfg,
Stephan


----------



## BloodyGary (24. Mai 2004)

schütz doch den zu schützenen Ordner einfach durch eine HTACCESS Datei  geht 10000x einfach als sich mit dem Problem runmzuärgern


----------



## Feldprediger (24. Mai 2004)

in der .htaccess klappt der Auth-Kram aber auch nicht.... :-\


----------

